# Got videos of my boys freejumping :)



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Finally got the videos 
The bay is Costa, a 2005 Oldenburg Gelding
and the grey is Enrique, a 2002 Trakehner 

Finally got the videos of my boys free jumping! 
Costa:




 
And here's the grey beast:




 
Enjoy!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

they both look so happy to jump !!

i love the last still of the bay =D


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, your grey jumps effortlessly. He seemed to really enjoy that! Lol he was FLYING the last jump. Very nice videos!!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

LoveStory10 said:


> Wow, your grey jumps effortlessly. He seemed to really enjoy that! Lol he was FLYING the last jump. Very nice videos!!


He is a lovely jumper, most of the time  One of these days I'd love to see exactly what he can do if he put some effort into it LOL


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Costa and Enrique are both beautiful jumpers. Although I also agree with LoveStory10 about Enrique, he makes it look effortless. Lovely horses!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

PaintedHooves said:


> Costa and Enrique are both beautiful jumpers. Although I also agree with LoveStory10 about Enrique, he makes it look effortless. Lovely horses!


Thank you  I think I'm going to start jumping them a bit more than I have been, since they do seem to enjoy it


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh Kayla :shock: those jumps to Enrique are nothing! My vote now goes to him. He went over those like nothing. Are you going to pursue jumping again with him?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

They both look great! I love how they free jump effortlessly. I hate seeing people who have to lead their horses right up to the jump and chase them over. I like the grey more, in the last jump of the line he just kind of went all out.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

What disciplines are you riding now?


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> What disciplines are you riding now?


Dressage  I jump a bit, but nothing major


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Skyhuntress said:


> Dressage  I jump a bit, but nothing major


hehehe im going to sound like a totaly stalker but, ive seen you at dressage shows!! haha i looked at soem pictures you postedon other threads (i didnt specifically look at yours, i looked at them all :lol and i reconised your grey horse!!  and back on topic: your bay is sooo cute! and like everyone else said... your grey makes jumping look effortless!! haha


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

ridergirl23 said:


> hehehe im going to sound like a totaly stalker but, ive seen you at dressage shows!! haha i looked at soem pictures you postedon other threads (i didnt specifically look at yours, i looked at them all :lol and i reconised your grey horse!!  and back on topic: your bay is sooo cute! and like everyone else said... your grey makes jumping look effortless!! haha


 haha, well hopefully you saw us at shows where we did well!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

sillybunny11486 said:


> They both look great! I love how they free jump effortlessly. I hate seeing people who have to lead their horses right up to the jump and chase them over. I like the grey more, in the last jump of the line he just kind of went all out.


haha, a true free jumping setup doesn't give them all that much choice-that's why you see about 4 of us stnding around in the video; to make sure the horse actually gets to where he is supposed to be. I suppose they could plant themselves and refuse to jump once IN the chute, but we would likely be cracking the whip at them quite a bit if that happened.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

All the horses I have that do dressage jump too. I have jumped GP horses as it really helps blow the cobwebs out. No horse is more sour than dressage horses who never leave a ring. Is it a risk? yes. But the mental health of any horse is worth it.

This mare did second level, did some eventing and loved to jump









When I lived in Colorado, this shaggy girl did prelim eventing, showed 2nd level, was schooling third, did pack trips into the backcountry and packed elk out of the mountains! No judges gazebo ever made her nervous. She would go to a show and say "is that ALL I have to do?"










The higher level horses I rode I didn't own. However, the owners let me jump them since they saw how important it was for them.

Sue Halez, when she was in NC also took her GP stallion and entered him in novice events. She said she didn't like it nearly as much as her horse did.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree Allison  I'm lucky to board at a facility where the owner agrees to, and despite the fact that here horses are all competing at FEI levels, she still takes them out on the racetrack and gallops them, and occasionally takes them schooling cross country  I think it is very important - and it gives the rider a break too from the same old stuff


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Both of your boys are lovely!  Gotta agree with everyone else- Enrique has such an effortless jump! I'd hate to be going against them in a jumping class. Haha, you should definately start jumping them! I'm jealous.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow....
I am love with your gray!!! I love the last jump! He looks like he is totally excited to be jumping....
Your a lucky momma to have your furry kids!
HP


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

LoveStory10 said:


> Wow, your grey jumps effortlessly. He seemed to really enjoy that! Lol he was FLYING the last jump. Very nice videos!!


I agree. He's having way too much fun.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Your horses are beautiful jumpers! 
Their bascule and square little knees are great... but they also look like they really enjoy their job! I have to say, I love them both, but your grey (as stated above) really just floats over those jumps...


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

awh, thanks guys  I'm pleased with both of them-they are both very different horses in terms of personality, but its good to see that they both have some degree of talent


----------



## janxaee (Dec 30, 2009)

great videos!! the grey really does float over those jumps!! =)


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i absolutley love both of them  there both very cute over fences and i adore your grey


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> i absolutley love both of them  there both very cute over fences and i adore your grey


Thank you  
It'll be interesting to see if Costa improves as he's jumped more undersaddle.

Enrique has always naturally jumped well. He got it from his daddy  








(although ironically, his brother is an AWFUL jumper)


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12 (Dec 30, 2009)

The grey horse just pops over those jumps like its nothing!


----------

